# What are you looking at?



## mraymer (Aug 30, 2008)

If I lived anywhere near here I would investigate this myself, but alas, I'm quite a distance away. Will someone who's visited Nightmares Fear Factory near Clifton Hill in Niagara Falls Canada tell me what these people are looking at?

http://www.flickr.com/photos/nightmaresfearfactory/

Most of these people look absolutely terrified and/or disgusted. It's just page after page of photos of people, male and female, young and old, that look genuinely scared of something. There's lots and lots of shirts being tugged and pulled on as well as using another person as a human shield. I genuinely want to know what it is they are looking at and reacting to. Anyone in the area that has visited care to share?


----------



## snigglez (Jun 4, 2009)

You might not be able to find out .... I bet the company wouldnt want it to get out exactly what goes on at that point. I found their Youtube video site if you want to check it out some kinda of funny the faces the reactions

http://www.youtube.com/nightmaresfear#p/u/1/6D_wtq2UXEA

Check this out too:

http://www.youtube.com/nightmaresfear#p/u/18/MQy5tqJ00jE

There is a whole list of different videos kinda kewl


----------



## stick (Apr 2, 2009)

it looks like it would be fun to see what is up there.


----------



## Lurks in the shadows (Mar 12, 2005)

My ex and I went there 4-5 years ago.
I honestly can't tell you what's there.
We saw our picture at the end, didn't buy it. Yet had no idea when they took it!
The entire haunt is in pitch dark! There are only a couple of times where a strobe or any light at all is present.
For the most part, you are trying to feel your way around what seems to be a huge maze... While someone (wearing night-vision gear) is stalking along behind you! They make little noises, grunting, snorting and such, sometimes right in your ear!
It was the absolute best haunt I have ever been to!


My ex was crying and saying that she was going to say "Nightmares!" (chicken out) when a voice quietly said, "You're almost done." We took two or three more steps and it was over!


Well, as I said, we looked at the picture but couldn't figure out when they took it!

If you ever get the chance to go there, DO IT!


----------

